# Seafoam "a fix all"?



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

Pulled the top off of the fuel control of my MF50E to reseal it, got it all back together and engine would not start, no fuel to the injectors at all. Pulled it apart again and checked all especially the STOP mechanism alignment, put it back together, no joy. I did not want to dis-assemble the unit further to see if the fuel rack or whatever down below could be stuck, gummed up ? the engine has been running fine for years up to the time I took it in to fix the leaking around the CAV cover no problems! Just for kicks I pulled the cover and flooded the CAV with Sea Foam, put it all back together, bled the injectors SUCCESS!!! Possibly the SF dissolved some gum in the rack mechanism? Comments please, Alpinebob


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Seafoam to the rescue once again. I use it in an ultrasonic part cleaner machine to clean dirty fuel injectors. Glad you had good success too! I use it as a motor oil flush. A day before changing the oil, pour half bottle into oil fill. Drive to work and back. Change the oil when it is still just warm (not hot) . I use to use Gunk Motor Flush, but Seafoam does so much better. 

For the push mowers for winterizing, Seafoam is far better than Stabil. 

On another tractor forum, a person got a FREE tractor, but it sat out in the rain for a few weeks with NO exhaust pipe cover. Water got into the 3 cylinders. BEFORE cranking it over, the guy took off the exhaust manifold, poured SEAFOAM in (about 1-cup) and let it sit over night. Looked inside the next day, shine like new. The seafoam eventually made it's way to the oil pan like it should. He was able to crank it over, run till warmed up, then waited till it cooled and changed the oil. He SAVED the tractor engine. 

I like these experiences told of Seafoam. I've been using it since high school.


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

Love it ! I also use it as a "pre cleaner" on my guns to loosen up residues and help stop corrosion if I cant finish the job promptly.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, u r correct, the sea foam got to the metering valve and loosened it up, to allow the fuel to “run”..
Did u buy the “mini kit” off eBay to reseal the top cover.?? It costs between 9 & 12.00 w free shipping.
It comes with all the seals and gaskets to reseal the top cover..


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Yes, u r correct, the sea foam got to the metering valve and loosened it up, to allow the fuel to “run”..
> Did u buy the “mini kit” off eBay to reseal the top cover.?? It costs between 9 & 12.00 w free shipping.
> It comes with all the seals and gaskets to reseal the top cover..


Yes I did buy the top seal kit Amazon, thanks for the reply.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Fusco must be a seafoam salesman....


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

How much does it pay? I can use some cash to rebuild the hydraulics HA HA HA!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It seems to be a fantastic product, what Sea Foam product(s) are you referring to?








Sea Foam | Makers of Sea Foam Motor Treatment & Other Engine Products


Sea Foam makes the awesome Sea Foam Motor Treatment and other quality Sea Foam products for all types of gas and diesel engines! Trusted since 1942.



seafoamworks.com





The main ingredient in many of their products is pale oil. Are pale oil and baby oil the same thing?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I don't sell Seafoam, but I do use it. I'm happy with the results I get from my old tractors sitting for long periods.


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

I use Seafoam Motor Treatment only, don't know about any other products or pale oil either. Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

There's a multitude of additive products to "fix" your engine. Here are but a few:

*The Best Oil Additives to Keep Your Engine in Great Condition*

By Patrick Rall Mar 19, 2021

_Main image credit: Egorov Artem / Shutterstock.com_
Most drivers know that regular oil changes are necessary to maintain the life and performance of their vehicle. For many people, changing the oil and filter every 3,000 miles is the norm, but improvements in lubrication technology have led to oils that can safely be used for longer periods of time. Simply changing your oil on a regular mileage-based schedule will go a long way in insuring that your vehicle runs well for years, but there are easy ways to care for your engine internals.
Engine oil additives can help improve the performance and longevity of your engine in a variety of ways. Most improve the viscosity of the engine oil. Some also provide a coating of sorts to the engine internals and others help break up and flush out sludge. There are even some that serve as additives for other types of automotive fluids. Best of all, you just add them to your engine oil.
All of these additives are helpful in some way, but there are enough to fill an entire aisle at your local auto parts store. That can lead to some confusion, especially among drivers who haven’t shopped for oil additives before.
In this article, we help narrow down those options as we look at the best oil additives on the market.
*Table of contents

1. Editor's Pick: Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer*

If you have ever spent any time in a large auto parts retailer, you have likely seen the Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer display. It is small, but impactful, with two sets of gears under a plastic cover, each attached to a crank handle. One set of gears has only engine oil while the other has engine oil with Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer. When you turn the crank handle for each, you can see how much better the oil with the Lucus additive coats. Also, when you stop cranking, you can see how well the gears remain coated when the oil drains down.
Unlike some of the other products you’ll find further down our list, this Lucas product isn’t about coating the engine in a space age material. Instead, it modifies the engine oil, making it a bit thicker and stickier. This helps to keep metal surfaces within the engine coated without any foreign solids or acids.
I have used Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer in many of my own vehicles and it works wonders. If you have a little valvetrain noise, this oil stabilizer will often help to quiet that issue. If you would like your oil pressure to be a bit higher in an older vehicle, Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer is the answer. Best of all, you will generally see immediate results in the oiling system.

*Pros*/Works quickly to quiet engine issues caused by low oil pressure, helps improve oil pressure on older engines
*Cons*/Has to be added with every oil change, but one bottle lasts over multiple oil changes
CHECK PRICE
READ MOREBest Motor Oils

*Promoted Product: Hot Shot’s Secret FR3 Friction Reducer*

This unique oil treatment from Hot Shot’s Secret utilizes three patented lubricants, including a special nano lubricant, to reduce wear and friction inside your engine — hence the “3” in FR3. Since friction leads to heat and heat leads to wear, proper lubrication is key. The FR3 Friction Reducer relies on its special, one-of-a-kind formula to smooth engine surfaces, forming a lubricating protective film for your engine.
The end result? Higher efficiency and improved performance. Through third-party testing, FR3 Friction Reducer has been shown to increase both horsepower and fuel economy by up to 5%, while also reducing engine wear by nearly half — up to 43%. That means you’re not only getting a better-performing engine, but a longer-lasting one as well. Available in sizes ranging from 8 oz all the way up to 5 gallons, FR3 Friction Reducer works with both conventional and synthetic oil, and can be used in diesel and gas vehicles. The company recommends one treatment of FR3 with every oil change. (Note: FR3 is not recommended for use with other aftermarket oil additives, including the #3 product on our list, Hot Shot’s Secret Stiction Eliminator.)
Reviewers report a smoother idle and quieter ride after using FR3 Friction Reducer along with a noticeable difference in performance, but if for some reason you’re not fully convinced, Hot Shot’s Secret backs their product with a 100% money back guarantee.
_*This is a sponsored placement._

*Pros*/Increases horsepower and fuel economy while significantly reducing engine wear, smooths idle, comes with a money back guarantee
*Cons*/Recommended for use with every oil change, so buy a larger size for multiple treatments
CHECK PRICE ON HOT SHOT'S SECRET

CHECK PRICE ON AMAZON
*2. Marvel Mystery Oil*

The makers of Marvel Mystery Oil call this product “the original oil enhancer and fuel additive,” and that is part of what makes it unique from the other products on this list. You can add Marvel Mystery Oil to almost any fluid in your vehicle. If you add it to the engine oil or some other lubrication circuit, including automatic transmissions or the power steering system, Marvel Mystery Oil works two-fold. It begins by cleaning the oiling system of sludge and other buildup. It then provides a layer of protection against more of the same muck from building up in the engine. This leads to better performance and improved fuel economy through the reduction of sludge and friction.
You can also add Marvel Mystery Oil to your fuel tank, whether you are running gasoline or diesel. In the fuel system, this product cleans out the path traveled by the fuel, including the injectors or carburetor. Once it heads into the combustion chamber, Marvel Mystery Oil cleans excess carbon buildup from the valves and the face of the piston.
In an automatic transmission or power steering system, the Marvel Mystery Oil cleans out all of the lubricated areas, coating components to protect buildup going forward. If your power steering pump or transmission is getting noisy, try Marvel Mystery Oil.
Marvel Mystery Oil works with gasoline, diesel, and biodiesel, along with all forms of oil, but it cannot be used with ethanol blends.

*Pros*/Can be added to oil or fuel, can be used to protect the automatic transmission or power steering system
*Cons*/Not compatible with cars that run on ethanol blends
CHECK PRICE
*3. Hot Shot's Secret Original Stiction Eliminator*

Stiction is the static friction that exists between two engine components. This can include metal-to-metal contact when the engine is not running or the added friction created by carbon buildup inside the engine. This is the force working against you when you start your car on a cold morning, as the engine oil drains down while the engine is off. It also impacts performance and fuel economy while driving, as the friction between engine components reduces power and fuel economy.
Hot Shot’s Secret Original Stiction Eliminator begins by cleaning out any deposits in your vehicle’s engine. As the sludge is flushed out, that component of stiction is removed. Next, the Stiction Eliminator coats the areas within the engine oiling system with a layer of “carbon nano lubricant” that helps to prevent metal-to-metal friction on cold starts, as well as helping to reduce friction during engine operation.
This product is marketed to diesel engine owners, but it also works for gasoline engines. That being said, if it will battle the internal sludge created by a diesel engine, it will help with a standard gasoline engine.

*Pros*/Improved performance and fuel economy, easier start-up, can reduce engine smoke
*Cons*/Can take over 5,000 miles to work
CHECK PRICE
*4. Archoil Oil Additive (AR9100)*

When researching which oil additive is right for your vehicle, you are likely to notice that many additives seem to be developed for diesel engines. Many of the most popular engine oil additives are marketed to diesel engine owners because powerplants like Ford’s Power Stroke, RAM’s Cummins, and Chevy’s Duramax are subject to more internal wear and tear. Diesel engines generate more internal heat due to their high levels of boost and extreme firing loads. However, many oil additives for diesel engines will also work well in your gasoline engines.
One of those that works well for both diesel and gasoline is Archoil’s AR9100 Oil Additive. The company states that its oil additive “forms a solid boundary lubricating film that improves performance and protects engines.” In other words, as it mixes with the engine oil, the additive creates a thin coating everywhere in the oiling system. This coating reduces friction, improving power output and fuel economy.
This product is said to be particularly helpful for Ford and Dodge/RAM diesel engines which suffer from sludge stiction and cold start problems. The AR9100 will clean out the engine gunk and the coating prevents future buildup. In those engines with a hydraulic actuated electronic unit injector system, this product will help clean out those channels as well.
Finally, you can use this oil additive in your transmission, differential, and power steering systems as well.

*Pros*/Improves cold start, idle issues and performance, can be used on other drivetrain components
*Cons*/It costs a little more than competition
CHECK PRICE
*5. Prolong Super Lubricants Engine Treatment (PSL11000)*

Prolong Super Lubricants is one of the biggest names in the world of engine oil additives and the PSL11000 Engine Treatment is one of its most popular products. Like many other options, the Prolong Engine Treatment coats everything in the oiling system with an anti-friction metal treatment, but unlike some competitors, Prolong doesn’t use solid particles. Instead, this product creates a chemical bond with the metal surfaces to reduce friction and heat.
Prolong’s chemical coating doesn’t drain down with the engine oil when the engine is not running. When you start your engine cold without any additives, there are internal components that are experiencing metal-to-metal contact until proper oil pressure is achieved. This is especially true with valvetrain components. The PSL11000 Engine Treatment serves as a layer of lubrication until oil is fully circulating. That helps to reduce engine wear on cold starts, but that isn’t the only advantage of the Prolong oil additive.
The chemical compound of the Prolong PSL11000 Engine Treatment helps to reduce friction while you are driving. The freer-moving rotating assembly and valvetrain components yield better power and fuel economy. Finally, this chemical coating system helps to prevent engine sludge buildup.

*Pros*/One of the best-reviewed oil additives online, coats everything to improve performance and longevity
*Cons*/Contains chlorinated paraffins, which some believe leads to internal engine corrosion over long periods of time
CHECK PRICE
READ MOREBest Oil Filters

*6. REV X High Performance Oil Additive*

REV X High Performance Oil Additive is another product that is popular in the world of high performance diesel pickups, but it will work on your gasoline-powered car, truck, or SUV. In fact, this additive is not only good for engines, but you can also use it in your transmission, transfer case, differential, or hydraulic systems. REV X doesn’t use any solid particles, nor does it use any acids, but it provides a chemical layer of protection on every moving part that reduces friction and heat.
REV X is one of the top choices for diesel truck owners who have problems with their hydraulic injection system by reducing stiction caused by sludge buildup. This improves performance and fuel economy, as well as making cold starts much smoother. If you have a gasoline engine, it doesn’t have some of the same issues as diesel engines, but REV X will also remove any unwanted buildup in a gasoline engine’s oiling system. The product then provides protection from friction wear, even when the engine oil ages and begins to break down.
Finally, REV X helps to extend the life of your engine oil. If you change your oil every 3,000 miles, this product won’t allow you to go more miles, but your oil will be providing better protection when you change it.

*Pros*/Cleans and protects for improved performance and efficiency without solids or acids, can be used on things other than engines
*Cons*/It costs quite a bit more than other oil additives
CHECK PRICE
*7. Liqui Moly Cera Tec Friction Modifier*

Cera Tec Friction Modifier from Liqui Moly is an anti-wear additive that can be used in engine oil as well as some manual transmission fluids. This product uses ceramic compounds to line all of the moving parts in a fine coating that helps to reduce friction, improving performance and fuel economy. As it lines the metal components, it helps to prevent sludge from building up over time while flushing out existing sludge when first added.
The coating in this Liqui Moly oil additive also helps to prevent metal-to-metal contact, so in addition to reducing friction, it reduces wear and tear on the internal components. It also may help reduce engine noise and in the right situations, it can help the engine run more smoothly.
The coating in this product is pressure resistant, so it can be used in high boost applications including diesel engines. It will also stand up to extreme temperatures, both hot and cold.

*Pros*/Reduced engine wear and sounds, helps keep the lubricated surfaces free of sludge, improved power and fuel economy
*Cons*/Causes engine oil to get dirty more quickly as it removes sludge
CHECK PRICE
*8. Restore Engine Restorer & Lubricant*

If you have an engine with high mileage, the odds are good that the vehicle is not as powerful as it was when new. Every time a piston moves up and down in your engine’s block, there are microscopic scores made in the cylinder walls and in the piston rings. Over a hundred thousand miles, those tiny scuffs can add up to be a major problem, reducing compression levels by as much as 25 percent. That loss in compression will lead to a significant dip in performance and an engine rebuild is expensive. Fortunately, Restore Engine Restorer & Lubricant can help to recover some of that lost power.
This recommendation repairs the microscopic grooves in the combustion process, even under extreme pressures. This means that this Engine Restorer & Lubricant product can be used in high boost applications. Once it works its way through the oil system, this product repairs tiny scuffs in all of the moving engine parts. The product also coats everything, so it fixes problems while working to prevent more damage in the future.
In addition to improving performance with refreshed compression levels and reduced friction, Restore Engine Restorer & Lubricant helps to improve fuel economy and lower oil consumption in older models. This will often reduce the amount of smoke coming from the exhaust of older vehicles.

*Pros*/Restores performance in older engines, replacing costly engine build projects
*Cons*/Some customers claim that the product doesn’t work well on engines with variable valve timing
CHECK PRICE
*9. Bar's Leaks Engine Repair*

Many oil additives will help improve performance and fuel economy by cleaning out the oiling system, but the Bar’s Leaks Engine Repair system goes a step further. This product also helps to stop leaks, so if you have an older vehicle that doesn’t run right and leaves puddles of oil everywhere it goes, this is the product for you. In fact, the company guarantees that it will stop certain types of leaks, making it ideal if you are battling a minor oil leak around the pan or valve covers. Bar’s Leaks is the leader in stopping fluid leaks of all sorts, but in this case, it stops oil leaks while improving performance.
The Bar’s Leaks Engine Repair comes in a bottle that is split in two, but both halves use the same spout. You pour the two fluids into the crankcase together. One helps to stop leaks by bringing seals back to life. The second cleans sludge out of the oiling system while providing a protective coating to prevent more sludge from accumulating in the future. As a result of this one-two punch, oil consumption and fuel consumption are reduced, while performance levels are increased. This product will also increase oil pressure in older engines while lowering engine noise.

*Pros*/Cleans and protects the oiling system, improves oil pressure and stops minor oil leaks
*Cons*/Some leaks are too big to be cured by any additive, so it won’t stop every engine oil leak


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

*Sea Foam is rated 10th on the list.*


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

Interesting list, how did you evaluate the products? I saw one program on Project Farm where he tested Mystery Oil and it was not really that good. Lots of "snake oils" sold but we really don't have any way to evaluate / measure results. My experience with Sea Foam is reported honestly and I don't claim any scientific or other test basis for the single rsult that I got, maybe just MAGIC? All I know is that Massey 50E is running fine again!!! Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I guess you gotta use what works best for you. I use Marvel Mystery Oil..... does it work? I think the answer is in the name... it's a mystery!! My understanding is that it is just transmission oil in a cute bottle!?! I use SeaFoam whenever I have a starting issue with any of my old tractors, or anything else that has an engine that has sat and won't start. I think it works pretty good. I also use Sta-bil in all my gas cans for equipment around the property and Sta-bil 360 in my FlexFuel car when I park it for the winter. The diesel gets a little cleaner / injector cleaner in the fuel cans every fill up.


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Well, I guess you gotta use what works best for you. I use Marvel Mystery Oil..... does it work? I think the answer is in the name... it's a mystery!! My understand is that it is just transmission oil in a cute bottle!?! I use SeaFoam whenever I have a starting issue with any of my old tractors, or anything else that has an engine that has sat and won't start. I think it works pretty good. I also use Sta-bil in all my gas cans for equipment around the property and Sta-bil 360 in my FlexFuel car when I park it for the winter. The diesel gets a little cleaner / injector cleaner in the fuel cans every fill up.


Ok,thanks,I will keep it in mind..Alpinebob


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Was told that a cap full of seafoam in your oil will keep it clean.
*marvel* mystery oil make sure you don't use it in any thing that has
plastics in it it will dissolve it! I tried *marvel* mystery oil in my air 
tool KAPUT! ☹

willy


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I use Archoil in my tractors and have for years. All I know is when my tech pulled the valve cover at 6000 hours for a valve adjustment, the overhead was clean as new (was standing there). No sludge, no varnish, nothing. Same with my 7.3 Ford diesel. Had to replace the injection harness last year at 100K and it was just like new inside. Even the valve covers had nothing on them. It ain't cheap but it works. Use their fuel additive too.

I use Bio-Kleen in my fuel as a biocide and Power Service summer and winter blend.


----------



## seanwood (Jun 20, 2021)

There have been no impartial studies that have substantiated the claims made by the additive companies. Yes, the folks who make the snake oil that 'cures all' have 'commissioned' trials that prove their claims, but you can buy results for any study you want.

That said, there is no shortage of folks who believe and will defend to their death that their favorite additive is the best thing since sliced bread. If you are interested, you can do a search for the MSDS and see what the 'active ingredient' is in Sea Foam - this is no secret - and decide for yourself how magical it is.

That said, I do use Sea Foam now and then as a preventative to keep carb jets clean but I don't tout it nor do I believe it is any better than other magic elixirs. I also suspect that I am simply throwing my money away on the stuff, but using a can a year is not going to break me financially.

I don't expect what I have said to be very popular, but, you pays your money, you make your choices. YMMV.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

P.T. Barnum's most famous words.... *"There's a sucker born every minute"*.


----------



## seanwood (Jun 20, 2021)

One last comment. Don't you think that if someone came up with a magic 'friction reducer' that had no deleterious properties, EVERY oil refinery would add it to their oil, EVERY auto manufacturer would use it, and those folks would be richer than your favorite diety? Were there an additive that gave an auto manufacturer an edge over the competition wouldn't they use it? Would not GM scream from the rooftops that their engines lasted twice as long as Ford's?

Why do we keep getting a new formulation described with new buzz words every few years? What happened to teflon added to everything from pipe dope to rice krispies? Now its ceramic this, ceramic that.

Oh, yeah, I forgot. Its a conspiracy.....

Next thing we will see will be electricity facilitators that make the electrons scoot thru your wires and battery more easily....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Think my favorite is 'Marvel Mystery Oil' It's a mystery...lol I use it in my air tools and it smells good too.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

W.C. Fields most famous words: *"Never give a sucker an even break"*.


----------

